# Car keeps reporting door is open



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

I just started experiencing a strange issue yesterday. After about 30min of driving the car will start beeping and saying the back door on the driver side is open when it is not and it will keep unlocking and re locking the doors. And along with that, sometimes it will says the key is not detected at the same time. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 143049
Y A have to release the Monkey in the trunk for this 1 ..


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

lol. I wonder if it's an Ecu problem. My gas mileage dropped to 29mpg from 38 so something is wrong.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

See Door lock problems. You're not alone. What year is your car?

Do you have anything plugged into your OBDII port? Like one of those trackers insurance companies use to offer discounts?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

johnnydicamillo said:


> I just started experiencing a strange issue yesterday. After about 30min of driving the car will start beeping and saying the back door on the driver side is open when it is not and it will keep unlocking and re locking the doors. And along with that, sometimes it will says the key is not detected at the same time. Has anyone else experienced this?


Hi Johnny, 

Let me know if you need any additional assistance with this. We would be more than happy to communicate this forward to your dealership. Feel free to send me over a private message including your VIN, current mileage, contact information and your preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

I thought I would give an update on this. I ended up taking it to a dealer to perform 2 recalls, the coolant and engine control module reprogramming and told them to look at this and they kept the car for a total of 5 days and would refuse to tell me a ETA during that time period. It was the worst dealer and service department I have been to, but besides the point, after the 5 days of having my car they told me they have no idea what it could be and to pick up my car.... It started doing it again today and I recorded it (will post back with the video).


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Here is the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xgk2V6NbTE


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

Willing to bet it's the door actuator. The tech at the dealership likely didn't want to spend time to diagnose it because it was intermittent.


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

johnnydicamillo said:


> Here is the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xgk2V6NbTE


I've seen something like this before.

Is your car named Christine? Does it get possessive or jealous? :uhh:


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

cufarmer said:


> I've seen something like this before.
> 
> Is your car named Christine? Does it get possessive or jealous? :uhh:


Lol, I am pretty sure it is was JerTM mentioned, I did some more research on it and that seems like what it could be.


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

johnnydicamillo said:


> Lol, I am pretty sure it is was JerTM mentioned, I did some more research on it and that seems like what it could be.


 Seems more credible, but one never knows...


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

take the video to a diff dealer if the one you went to before sucks


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

The dealer said it's probably the latch and they want to charge me $340? That seem like a lot, is this fair? Could I change the door latch myself.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

johnnydicamillo said:


> The dealer said it's probably the latch and they want to charge me $340? That seem like a lot, is this fair? Could I change the door latch myself.


If I'm reading the manual right, P/N 13579551. MSRP $160, but a little over $100 on-line. I'd imagine it could be done with hand tools. Although just my luck it would be a wiring harness. I'd say it's worth taking off the panel and seeing how hard it is. Maybe you'll find you can work on/replace the switch itself instead of buying the whole assembly. If it was me, I'd pull the panel and jumper the sensor just so I'd know if that fixes the problem or not.

I can't tell you the number of times I've dug into a problem having no idea what I might find and yet I end up fixing it. Pull it apart and see what you find. The solution might just fall into your lap.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

Door latches aren't terribly hard to replace, but sometimes can take some patience due to tight spaces and it's hard to see.


----------



## ojbiii (Dec 7, 2016)

Johnny, Do you have an update for us on this? I have the exact same issue and dealer has no idea. This is costing me a small fortune.


----------



## Mercede79 (Jul 2, 2019)

johnnydicamillo said:


> I just started experiencing a strange issue yesterday. After about 30min of driving the car will start beeping and saying the back door on the driver side is open when it is not and it will keep unlocking and re locking the doors. And along with that, sometimes it will says the key is not detected at the same time. Has anyone else experienced this?


I'm having this same issue. I've only had my car since November and just had to replace the intake manifold. The Catalytic converter is bad and the wiper transmission is bad. I'm beyond frustrated. The car alarm goes off randomly as well. It is annoying and I'm having to sink a crap ton of money into a new to me car. It's a 2014.


----------



## dromanrodriguez (Jul 3, 2019)

We have a 2015 and we have had it for 3 years now and this problem has just started happening to our vehicle as well. It looks like this is an issue across all years of the Chevy Cruze vehicles. I wonder how many people have to complain before they issue a recall and fix the problem??


----------



## Zach Klewin (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm having the same issue with my 2015. I've taken it into two dealerships and they replaced the actuator at both. This didn't fix the problem at all and has been very expensive.


----------



## dromanrodriguez (Jul 3, 2019)

Temporary fixes we have found: for sensor saying door is open- generously spray inside door jamb with WD-40 and slam really hard. Stays off about 2 days. Will cost over $400 to replace the sensor. Alarm randomly going off ( neighbors complained and we received a noise complaint)- removed battery fuse at night and we put it back in before we drive. We don't have a fear of auto theft, but with all of these issues, if someone did steal it, they would be doing us a favor!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Zach Klewin said:


> I'm having the same issue with my 2015. I've taken it into two dealerships and they replaced the actuator at both. This didn't fix the problem at all and has been very expensive.


I believe if they don't fix the problem, they need to refund or make it right. (As long as they did the diagnosis and didn't just do the work you asked them to.) Check with consumer protection in your state.


----------



## davidleelambert (Sep 15, 2021)

A similar issue started on my 2011 Eco Cruze a couple weeks ago. The other day I took it to a non-dealer shop, they replaced the door lock assembly, but the very next day it happened again.

When driving, the warning chime and display message "Door Open", indicating the driver-side rear door, randomly comes on. Seems to be loosely correlated with going over a bump or around a curve to the right, but also occurs while driving over a level straight road.
When the car is parked and locked, the alarm goes off randomly. Sometimes it sits for hours, then goes off at 2:00 AM.


----------

